# puntini di sospensione



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti, 

Guardavo questa vecchia discussione a proposito della punteggiatura nel discorso diretto (Punti nel discorso diretto) e mi è venuta la curiosità di chiedervi come usate i puntini di sospensione.
Io ne uso sempre tre, ma non so se è una fisima oppure se è la regola.
Ne ho visti usare due, quattro, mille, prima della frase e dopo, usati al posto degli altri segni di interpunzione.

Esempi:
...vorrei sapere......che ne pensate..di questo argomento........
vorrei sapere che ne pensate .. di questo argomento..
vorrei sapere che ne pensate.........

Ecco, secondo me sono tutti un po' disinvolti, formalmente.

E voi, che ne pensate?


----------



## alex.mz

Ciao,
Io uso solitamente mettere tre punti alla fine della frase. Quando invece scrivo gli sms per risparmiare i caratteri ne uso due.


----------



## Lavezzi

Ciao!
Sono più che sicuro che sono sempre e solo tre.
La professoressa di italiano e latino considerava errore grave "l'adbondantis adbondantum".


----------



## Necsus

Come ci ricorda l'Accademia della Crusca:
"I _puntini di sospensione _si usano sempre nel numero di tre, per indicare la sospensione del discorso, quindi una pausa più lunga del punto."
Però*...* "In filologia, i puntini, posti fra parentesi quadre, servono a segnalare l’omissione di lettere, parole o frasi di un testo riportato (Malagoli 1912 scriveva: «se indicano un’omissione di lettere in una parola, sono tanti i puntini quante le lettere che mancano»)."


----------



## TheFalcon

Non sopporto vedere più di tre puntini di sospensione! Anch'io nei messaggi dei cellulari ne uso uno in meno del dovuto perché non mi è ancora capitato di avere ambiguità (infatti, mettendo sempre il punto alla fine della frase, non mi crea confusione nemmeno in caso di abbreviazioni).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie a tutti, mi sento meno sola.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Per farti sentire ancora meno sola, ti dirò che anch'io ho sempre usato tre puntini di sospensione, come mi avevano insegnato alle elementari (ne uso sempre e solo tre anche nei pochi SMS che mando).


----------



## rocamadour

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Per farti sentire ancora meno sola, ti dirò che anch'io ho sempre usato tre puntini di sospensione, come mi avevano insegnato alle elementari (ne uso sempre e solo tre anche nei pochi SMS che mando).


 
Anch'io rigorosamente sempre tre, SMS compresi. 
E a dire la verità ne ho sempre usati tre anche per le omissioni, tra parentesi quadra! [...]


----------



## SunDraw

Amo i puntini di sospensione, uno dei pochi accessori (nel senso della semiografia) a disposizione, per arricchire la parola scritta di sfumature (tono, ritmo, strutturazione...) di cui è ben più ricco l'esprimersi orale-gestuale.
Fraseggio: aperture chiusure incisi...; intonazione: perentorietà, distinguo, invito, vaghezza, ammiccamento... (sto andando a ruota libera... per una seria analisi _clicca su_ "punteggiatura" e "norme tipografiche").

I puntini sospensivi, che personalmente chiamerei tranquillamente "di indeterminatezza", sono di regola tre (http://www.demauroparavia.it/89003) e sono normalmente usati in luogo di "eccetera", "il resto lo si può immaginare", ma anche come pausa e comunque piuttosto espressiva (equivalendo chessò talvolta a "un riprendere fiato ...che è un sospiro!").

Aumentarne il numero ritengo sia accettabile con forte ...smodato... effetto (generalmente ...sgradevole!) di *enfasi* del loro significato, un po' come si ha con la triplicazione (standard) del punto esclamativo ("!!!"), o in un'ammucchiata di "?!??!" o con l'uso di parole TUTTE IN MAIUSCOLO con effetto dinamico o qualche altra cosa così (grassetto/corsivo a gogò...).
(Diverso il caso, ormai attestato e intendo dire più comunemente meritevole, dell'accoppiamento punto interrogativo ed esclamativo "?!").

Devo dire che talora anch'io negli SMS e in altri contesti liberi/creativi indico la sospensione con due soli puntini.

*E infine il mio di dubbio:* sono arrivato a distinguere, nella mia tipografica, tra "puntini che seguono" e "puntini che precedono": gli uni come smorzamento della frase/parola, gli altri come ...rincorsa/originarsi della frase/parola successiva (aehm: effetti di_ fading_), ma temo di stare solo inventandomi una sfumatura non così codificata o nettamente intesa.
("...E venne chiamata due cuori")
(_La norma_ è che i tre puntini siano uniti alla parola che li precede e spaziati dalla parola che segue). 

Boh per ora mi fermo qui.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punti_di_sospensione

PS: tra le "risorse" offerte da WR
(http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=117887)
effettivamente andrebbe incluso un qualche indirizzo a documentazione sulle norme base editoriali e tipografiche, sul genere (il primo che ho pescato oggi):
http://users.unimi.it/lingue/insegnamenti/spagnola/regole_tesine_med.doc


----------



## Necsus

SunDraw said:


> *E infine il mio di dubbio:* sono arrivato a distinguere, nella mia tipografica, tra "puntini che seguono" e "puntini che precedono": gli uni come smorzamento della frase/parola, gli altri come ...rincorsa/originarsi della frase/parola successiva (aehm: effetti di_ fading_), ma temo di stare solo inventandomi una sfumatura non così codificata o nettamente intesa.


Dice _punt_uale Serianni (I,224): "[I puntini di sospensione] sono comunemente posposti, ma possono essere anche anteposti, e in tal caso inseriscono la frase che segue nel flusso di un discorso cominciato in precedenza. [...]"
E riporto anche un'altra funzione segnalata: "Caratteristico è l'uso che potremmo chiamare 'brillante', quando si vuol preparare il lettore a un gioco di parole, a una battuta di spirito."


----------



## saltapicchio

Anche io, come SunDraw, amo i puntini di sospensione proprio per la loro funzione di arricchire la scrittura dandogli sfumature che si avvicinano a quelle della lingua parlata.

Rigorosamente tre e postposti (se sono puntini di sospensione nel vero senso del termine), preposti quando introducono un discorso gia in atto di cui si omettono parole (o frasi) precedenti.

Li trovo particolarmente utili proprio nei forum, dove è naturale propendere per uno scritto che abbia una forma che si avvicini al parlato (del resto si tratta di "forum di discussione"), mi accorgo di utilizzarli spesso e molte volte ci apro i miei interventi:

Es:
_Uhm..._
_interessante questo argomento._

Una vera e propria sospensione, un respiro, la sottolineatura temporale di un commento "parlato" altrimenti privo (o quasi) di effetto. 

Interessante anche il discorso della sospensione che introduce la situazione "brillante", magari un contrasto (quasi a dettare dei tempi comici). E' evidente poi che non c'è modo più efficace per dare le giuste pause nel parlato di un testo.
- Fai attenzione che ti può ...cadere.
Indovinate un po': cos'è successo durante i puntini di sospensione?


----------



## Einstein

Personalmente non sopporto i puntini di sospensione usati al posto di "eccetera" o "e così via". Peggio ancora usarli _insieme_ a queste parole: "Siena, Volterra, Arezzo ecc. ...".
Vanno comunque battuti tre punti seguiti, ma non preceduti, da uno spazio, altrimenti fanno sballare gli a capo. Ovviamente questo non riguarda quelli fra parentesi.


----------



## dsalvato

rocamadour said:


> Anch'io rigorosamente sempre tre, SMS compresi.
> E a dire la verità ne ho sempre usati tre anche per le omissioni, tra parentesi quadra! [...]



Lo stesso vale per me!


----------



## Panpan

A me, tre puntini si indica o una parola, o qualche parole, di mancanza, quatro puntini invece si indica lo stesso, ma al fino d'un frase, perche lo quarto punto indica lo solito punto che indica la fino d'una frase.

Panpan


----------



## _Jack Di Cuori_

Io uso tre puntini sui 'testi ufficiali'...
Però se devo essere sincero in chat o sui forum preferisco usarne due perchè.. tre mi sanno di troppo! E il troppo stroppia! Quindi ne uso due anche perchè due sono più carini.
(Sì, sarebbe il caso mi internassero).


----------



## rainbowizard

Anch'io ne uso sempre tre... 
Negli SMS a volte solo due più che altro perché il T9 mi corregge ". . ." in ". : )"


----------



## SunDraw

Panpan said:


> *Per* me, tre puntini *se* indica*no* o una *o più *parola, o qualche parol*e omesse*, *in* mancanza, quat*t*ro puntini invece *se* indica*no* lo stesso, ma al*la* fin*e* d'un*a* frase, perch*é* *il* quarto punto indica *è il* solito punto che indica la fin*e* d'una frase.


Dopo un punto di abbreviazione e dopo i puntini *non* si indica più l'eventuale punto fermo.
Es.
- Uno, due, tre eccetera. <punto di fine periodo>
- Uno, due, tre ecc. <punto dell'abbreviazione> 
- Uno, due, tre... <puntini di sospensione>

NO:
Uno, due, tre ecc. .
Uno, due, tre... .


----------



## TheFalcon

SunDraw said:


> Dopo un punto di abbreviazione e dopo i puntini *non* si indica più l'eventuale punto fermo.
> Es.
> - Uno, due, tre eccetera. <punto di fine periodo>
> - Uno, due, tre ecc. <punto dell'abbreviazione>
> - Uno, due, tre... <puntini di sospensione>
> 
> NO:
> Uno, due, tre ecc. .
> Uno, due, tre... .



- Uno, due, tre, eccetera
 - Uno, due, tre, ecc.

Credo che la virgola per separare gli elementi dell'elenco non vada omessa, mentre sono indeciso tra "tre, ..." e "tre...", benché propenso per la prima.


----------



## SunDraw

TheFalcon said:


> - Uno, due, tre, eccetera
> - Uno, due, tre, ecc.
> Credo che la virgola per separare gli elementi dell'elenco non vada omessa, mentre sono indeciso tra "tre, ..." e "tre...", benché propenso per la prima.


Capita anche a me di vedere quest'uso della virgola ma non ha finito per convincermi.
Dirò ora qui la mia [per una volta] senza un supporto di testi e ricerche a conferma (Crusca _& C._) perché mi parrebbe comunque sufficiente:
"eccetera" (il latino _et cetera_) significa "*e *tutto il resto", quindi ritengo che preferibilmente vada inserito nel discorso* non *preceduto da virgola (secondo gli usi della congiunzione "e").

Trovo piuttosto più intrigante, e ben inserito nel contesto di questa discussione sulla consistenza e codificazione dei puntini, il domandarsi se e quando questi vadano preceduti dalla virgola.
Anche qui vado, per oggi, d'impiego diretto autoreferenziale dei miei neuroni:
- da una verso la "parte del discorso [mancante]" rappresentata dai tre puntini potrebbe ben rimanere inserita secondo il suo peso e valore nella frase, e quindi preceduta e seguita dalla punteggiatura più opportuna;
- d'altra parte abbiamo visto come certe sequenze di segni grafici risulterebbero pesanti e decadono, per convenzione ad es. un "tre puntini" può significare "tre puntini di sospensione con funzione anche di fine periodo"; oltretutto i "puntini" offrono la pausa così come la virgola ...però a questa son proprie certe funzioni strutturali talmente cruciali che è spesso sentita come assolutamente ineliminabile (...desiderabile);
- quantomeno per dove i puntini valgono esattamente "eccetera" verrebbe da trattarli come tale parola (senza virgola per quanto detto più sopra), ma sto usando un bel condizionale.

A qualcun'altro ora l'onore e l'onere della compulsazione delle conclusioni più autorevoli. 


PS nessuno ha ancora ricordato qui (chi lo dice a quelli di Wikipedia?) che colloquialmente son chiamati anche "i puntini puntini"...


----------



## antdemo

SunDraw said:


> Amo i puntini di sospensione, uno dei pochi accessori (nel senso della semiografia) a disposizione, per arricchire la parola scritta di sfumature (tono, ritmo, strutturazione...) di cui è ben più ricco l'esprimersi orale-gestuale.
> Fraseggio: aperture chiusure incisi...; intonazione: perentorietà, distinguo, invito, vaghezza, ammiccamento... (sto andando a ruota libera... per una seria analisi _clicca su_ "punteggiatura" e "norme tipografiche").


 



*I*n un discorso  tra sms :  domanda-"libero nel pomeriggio? "
*R*isposta-" Al momento no..."
*C*osa vuol dire la risposta? il no è sospeso e seguirà una ulteriore risposta o si enfatizza il "no"?
*C*iao a tutti!


----------



## SunDraw

antdemo said:


> *R*isposta-" Al momento no..."
> *C*osa vuol dire la risposta? il no è sospeso e seguirà una ulteriore risposta o si enfatizza il "no"?


L'ulteriore imprecisato, dato dai _puntini puntini_, comporta effettivamente uno sfumare, l'effetto Doppler dell'_e cosi via_, il _sai com'è..._, che nella resa del parlato è normalmente usato per rendere un certo corrispondente tono espressivo, modulazione, ammiccamento, temperamento, sentimento con cui si desidererebbe corredare le affermazioni.

Brevi segni come punteggiature, un mmh, un eh, oh uh ecc. ahah ecc. sono in  effetti decisamente tornati di attualità nello scritto limitatissimo  dell'_sms_ e il _tweet_.

Nel caso in esame direi che un "al momento no..." non è che semplicemente un addolcimento di un no, ma intendo non abbastanza (non indebolito al punto) da farlo interpretare come un "ci sto pensando".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Difficile dirlo.

Io, di primo acchito, interpreterei così " Al momento no... _però di fronte a una proposta interessante potrei ripensarci_".

Ciao.

GS


----------



## longplay

Tre puntini sempre ; talvolta cinque, per distrazione o per dire che la frase non è conclusiva : abitudini personali, con varianti possibili. Diverso sarebbe il ragionamento se
si parlasse di tabelle espositive di numeri, ma andrei fuori tema . Ciao.


----------



## Einstein

Importante però non mettere uno spazio prima di punto e virgola, due punti, punto ecc. Si rischia di andare a capo fra la parola e la punteggiatura se sei a fine riga, per esempio *sempre 
**; *. 



longplay said:


> Tre puntini sempr*e;* talvolta cinque, per distrazione o per dire che la frase non è conclusiv*a:* abitudini personali, con varianti possibili. Diverso sarebbe il ragionamento se si parlasse di tabelle espositive di numeri, ma andrei fuori tem*a.* Ciao.


----------



## longplay

Hai ragione. Ormai sanno tutti che sono stato sempre un pessimo "tastierista". Farò più attenzione (caldo permettendo). Ciao e grazie (adesso sembra ci sia il bosone
di Higgs: la massa nella tua formula x C^2 !).


----------



## Einstein

longplay said:


> Hai ragione. Ormai sanno tutti che sono stato sempre un pessimo "tastierista". Farò più attenzione (caldo permettendo).


Almeno hai capito il discorso, a differenza di tanti!


longplay said:


> adesso sembra ci sia il bosone di Higgs: la massa nella tua formula x C^2 !).


Me n'ero già dimenticato! Come la particella superveloce della Gelmini e la fusione a freddo. Prima o poi metteremo a riposo anche il Big Bang... (nota i tre puntini ).


----------



## phiona

Per la cronaca, i (tre) puntini di sospensione si chiamano ellissi.


----------



## Necsus

phiona said:


> Per la cronaca, i (tre) puntini di sospensione si chiamano ellissi.


Siamo sicuri? O vuoi forse dire che possono segnalare un'ellissi? Che io sappia, l'ellissi è una figura retorica che consiste nel sottintendere (senza necessità di puntini) un elemento della frase che può essere desunto dal contesto.


----------



## longplay

Ma può essere rappresentata da 3 puntini ? "Al nemico in fuga...ponti d'oro". Forse sì, forse no. Aiuto, Necsus . Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

L'ho detto: "possono segnalare un'ellissi". Nella frase del tuo esempio viene omesso il verbo (facciamo/fate/si facciano), ma viene scritta correntemente anche senza puntini di sospensione: "Al nemico che fugge, ponti d'oro". Comunque le loro funzioni sono descritte abbastanza chiaramente anche in Wiki...


----------



## longplay

Scusa, mi era sfuggito "possono segnalare". Ciao (mai scrivere alle 3:00 am, se possibile ! ( memorandum per me).


----------



## phiona

Necsus said:


> Siamo sicuri? O vuoi forse dire che possono segnalare un'ellissi? Che io sappia, l'ellissi è una figura retorica che consiste nel sottintendere (senza necessità di puntini) un elemento della frase che può essere desunto dal contesto.




Bella domanda Nec.
L'avevo trovato in "Virgole per caso" di Lynne Truss, traduzione di Annalisa Carena, e Wiki ne conferma il significato alla voce "ellissi".
Adesso ho ampliato la ricerca in diversi vocabolari italiani, ma nessuno conferma questo significato.
A questo punto mi sorge il dubbio che sia una traduzione "allegra" dall'inglese, visto che in inglese i puntini di sospensione si chiamano, appunto, ellipsis.
Chissà...


----------



## longplay

Mi sa che scava scava... vadano bene "sospensione" e "ellissi": dipende dal contesto, come sottinteso, forse, dal 'possono' di Nec (28/30). Ciao.


----------



## Einstein

> ... in inglese i puntini di sospensione si chiamano, appunto, ellipsis.



Ci devo credere, ma mi giunge nuova! Per me ha lo stesso identico significato in entrambe le lingue.


----------



## Necsus

Einstein said:


> Per me ha lo stesso identico significato in entrambe le lingue.


...che non è, però, 'puntini di sospensione'.


----------



## aposai

Ciao a tutti! Ho qualche dubbio riguardo la presenza necessaria della lettera maiuscola o meno dopo alcune frasi con puntini di sospensione, qualche esempio:

No... che he pensi?

Lo so... dobbiamo fare in fretta.


Mi confermate che in questo caso il "che" e il "dobbiamo" vanno scritti con la lettera minuscola e non maiuscola?


----------



## lorenzos

Posso dirti che, ad esempio, vanno bene sia
"Non so... forse dovremmo fare in fretta."
che
"Non so... Forse dovremmo fare in fretta."


----------



## marco.cur

aposai said:


> Ho qualche dubbio riguardo la presenza


... riguardo *alla* presenza


> ... della lettera maiuscola o meno


meglio: della lettera maiuscola *o no*


----------



## Pietruzzo

aposai said:


> Mi confermate che in questo caso il "che" e il "dobbiamo" vanno scritti con la lettera minuscola e non maiuscola


Se i puntini sono posti all'interno di una frase si continua con la minuscola, se concludono la frase  si continua con la maiuscola.
Es.
Sono le... dieci! Sbrigati!
Sno le dieci e ancora... Sbrigati!


----------



## ohbice

Giusto per proseguire o.t.: 
"Nella _Grammatica _Treccani si ipotizza, a mio avviso plausibilmente, che l’accoglimento della forma senza _a_ sia dovuto all’analogia con l’uso correttamente transitivo del verbo _riguardare_ in costruzioni del tipo _per quanto riguarda qualcosa_, _per ciò che riguarda qualcosa._ Finché le proporzioni numeriche fra il tipo _riguardo a x_ e il tipo _riguardo x _saranno queste, sarà lecito considerare corretto soltanto il primo; ma se, fra qualche anno, l’incidenza del secondo dovesse crescere, grammatici e lessicografi dovranno prenderne atto e considerare ammissibili entrambe le costruzioni. Vedremo."
Riguardo a qualcosa o riguardo qualcosa? | Accademia della Crusca


----------



## dragonseven

aposai said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho qualche dubbio riguardo la presenza necessaria della lettera maiuscola o meno dopo alcune frasi con puntini di sospensione, qualche esempio:
> 
> No... che *n*e pensi?
> 
> Lo so... dobbiamo fare in fretta.
> 
> 
> Mi confermate che in questo caso il "che" e il "dobbiamo" vanno scritti con la lettera minuscola e non maiuscola?


 Ciao Aposai,

come regola generale ti direi di seguire quanto scritto da Pietruzzo al #39.
Per quanto mi riguarda, da come hai posto gli esempi, direi che il "che" vuole la maiuscola, mentre il "dobbiamo" può restare anche minuscola, dipende dal significato dei puntini di sospensione.
Comunque, in quest'ultimo caso, per come la sento io, metterei anche una virgola: "Lo so..., dobbiamo fare in fretta!".

Caro OhBice,

"riguardo a qualcosa" e "riguardo qualcosa" non sono la stessa cosa, hanno significati differenti.
Concordo pienamente con la correzione di Marco.cur.


----------



## ohbice

Anch'io. Mi chiedo (con riferimento al link postato): per quanto?


----------



## dragonseven

Credo, per lungo, lunghissimo tempo.


----------

